# Eldar Wraith-stuff



## Nick1080 (Oct 8, 2010)

I've been pulling the souls of past heroes from the infinity circuit of my craftworld lately, hope you like the results!

First up, the Forge World Wraithseer:









Next I got busy on the bits sites and bought up enough bits to use the spares from the Wraithseer to build a regular Wraithlord:








(the idea behind the paint scheme, armament and pose on this dude was to match one of my DA Exarchs:









E-bay furnished me with some smaller Wraith-dudes for the big guys to play with:









The gang all together with some living eldar to keep em in line:










As always, the rest of the army can be seen in the link in my sig.

Cheers,


----------

